# How High Have You Seen Your Rabbit Jump



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm merrily cleaning Betty's crate while she had a play around. No kidding she had jumped on top of the crate 31" just over 78cm :yikes: I managed to lift her back down. At the moment I am still apprehensive about lifting her due to her op.

I have seen Barney jump onto his run 24" 61cm.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

sskmick said:


> I'm merrily cleaning Betty's crate while she had a play around. No kidding she had jumped on top of the crate 31" just over 78cm :yikes: I managed to lift her back down. At the moment I am still apprehensive about lifting her due to her op.
> 
> I have seen Barney jump onto his run 24" 61cm.


Stuart used to jump on desk (he is Netherland dwarf) and sat next to Funky when I saw that I have put Funky's cage on the floor!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, we once had a rabbit at the vets pogo-ing up and down at the door handle.

One of our rabbits would jump over a normal stairgate with ease, and jumps up onto a high bed effortlessly. A 3 foot barrier wouldn't phase him at all.

We use 4 ft high puppy pen panels to enclose a large grassed area, that they run in, supervised. None of them have ever tried to jump it, but we wouldn't trust our half wildy out there. He has to stay in his enclosure.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh - and when I was once helping out at the local rescue, I put my fleece on top of a tall, 2 level hutch. Turned my back to clean..... the bunny jumped up on to the top of the hutch - how sweet, I thought - until I realised, 5 minutes later, that he had chewed holes all over my fleece.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Well, we once had a rabbit at the vets pogo-ing up and down at the door handle.
> 
> One of our rabbits would jump over a normal stairgate with ease, and jumps up onto a high bed effortlessly. A 3 foot barrier wouldn't phase him at all.
> 
> We use 4 ft high puppy pen panels to enclose a large grassed area, that they run in, supervised. None of them have ever tried to jump it, but we wouldn't trust our half wildy out there. He has to stay in his enclosure.


Funky is small and he would easily jump on our bed which is high 
Elliot jumped on our kitchen table-on a puffe first and than table but it was tricky one-they didn't try jump over our gate but I think easily they could do if they really want to.


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

Joey does a trick where he jumps from the floor onto my back then immediately jumps again onto my shoulder when I am stood up straight. I'm 6ft1....

It scared the crap out of me the first time he did it because you don't see it coming! :yikes:


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Benji easily jumps from the floor to the top shelf in the shed..which is probably 4 ft.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow so they can jump anywhere between 4 - 6 ft. I am absolutely amazed, I have learned something new today.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Huggy can easily clear 4 foot......the horrorbag!:yikes:


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

My pair have a hutch in the shed which they sit on, that is about 3ft high, they hop on onto that with no problem. Biscuit is so naughty and always gets places he shouldn't....I found him sitting outside earlier on top of the black dustbin! 
Springs in their feet


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

my frenchies used to regularly jump over their 4ft tall run fence panels, iv also seen one of my rabbits jump into the quarentine hutch (they were living in it at the time) from the ground, the quarentine hutch is on top of one of these coops (quarentine coop for new/sick chooks)









also once when i was out with my friend driving up a small country lane, there was a wildie running in front of us, so we slowed down for it, and it darted to the side (eventually) and jumped over a 5ft stone wall!! there was a line of barbed wire running about 4 inches taller then the wall, and the bun cleared the wall, under the wire, without touching either, i was impressed


----------



## fesixunderground (Apr 14, 2013)

Thor is like a little mountain goat he's always on top of things you think "how the hell?!" 

And if he can't jump it he just finds a way to climb up it.

It's quite funny when you're watching telly and he binks particularly high and you just see his furry butt leaping across the top of the screen :yikes:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Darwin is the only big jumper in the shed - and he clears 4ft from a stand still. BUT he doesn't jump the 3ft fence around the patio area lol.

They will all use the lower shelf to get to the higher shelf, not because they couldn't jump it but because they are lazy lol.
Kimba isn't very good at judging her jumps, and sometimes even struggles with the 18 inch high shelf. Marley (nethie) has jumped on to the guineas hutch roof and that is at least 2 ft from the shelf to the side.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

over the back of the sofa and on to the floor the other side Miffy was a fantastic jumper I wish I'd had the time to train her to jump hurdles when she was young


----------

